# Scottish Christmas & New Year Meet



## Hezbez

Anyone fancy spending Christmas and/or New Year in the lovely Scottish Borders?

The Motorhome Club have kindly invited members of Motorhome Facts to join in their Christmas & New Year Rally at Springwood Park in Kelso.
Some of us went along for Hogmanay last year and we had a great time.

Springwood Park is a great winter venue rally venue; there is hard standing, electric hook up, toilets and showers and a large modern heated hall. 
It is just a short walk from Springwood Park into the Scottish Border town of Kelso, where you will find a selection of shops, cafes, pubs etc.

The rally runs from 24th December 2011 to 3rd January 2012 and you are welcome to attend for whatever number of nights you wish.

Their action packed programme will include:
Christmas Day Dinner (with wine) £20 per person, Hogmanay Dinner £8 per person
Live Entertainment, Film Shows, Dance Lessons
Bring your own drinks, Bingo, Raffles etc

Don't worry, you don't have to do it all - you can relax too :lol:

For the 2th & 25th December the cost is £15 per night per unit inc. EHU. For all other nights the cost will be £22 per night per unit inc. EHU or £20 without EHU.
A deposit of £25 is required before the event in order to secure electric hook up.
The deposit would be payable on booking and you need to contact Kate or Mick at http://themotorhomeclub.co.uk/contact_ds_1.aspx direct to book.

I have posted full details in the Informal Meets section and hopefully it will be published shortly.

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Hezbez

Now listed here;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=333

If you are planning to attend you can add your name to this list and contact The Motorhome Club direct to book.
Please note this is not a Motorhome Facts rally - it is being run by The Motorhome Club who have opened their rally to allow non members of their club to attend.


----------



## scottie

Hezbez said:


> Now listed here;
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=333
> 
> If you are planning to attend you can add your name to this list and contact The Motorhome Club direct to book.
> Please note this is not a Motorhome Facts rally - it is being run by The Motorhome Club who have opened their rally to allow non members of their club to attend.


Hi Morag & Andy

We have added our names again,Lets hope that there is not so much of the White Suff.

all I need to do now is get more time off work,fingers crossed.

Thanks again
George


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Folks,

Just to let you know the deposit required to secure your booking for this event has been reduced from £25 down to £5.

Four names so far, I know it's probably a bit early for some of you to be thinking about Christmas or New Year - but anyone else fancy coming along?


----------



## Hezbez

More information now on The Motorhome Club website;

http://themotorhomeclub.info/Xmas2011NewYear.aspx


----------



## Polo

Hi Hezbez. We are seriously considering this meet for New Year, but wonder if there is a closing date or anything? After last winter and being snowed in for weeks, we are going to see how the weather pans out after all the so called weather pundits seem to think the winter starts in October etc. 

Thanks anyway for being part of the organisation. 

Fingers crossed that the weather will be kind and we can get out etc. eh?


----------



## Hezbez

Polo said:


> Hi Hezbez. We are seriously considering this meet for New Year, but wonder if there is a closing date or anything? After last winter and being snowed in for weeks, we are going to see how the weather pans out after all the so called weather pundits seem to think the winter starts in October etc.
> 
> Thanks anyway for being part of the organisation.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the weather will be kind and we can get out etc. eh?


Hi Polo,

I've emailed Kate at TheMotorhomeClub to ask about a closing date, but I know she'll be away rallying at the moment. I think the closing date will be a few weeks before the start date fo the rally.

As you say fingers crossed for decent weather - we bought a set of snow socks for the van last winter 'just in case' - luckily we didn't need them. May beef up our contigency planning this year by adding a set of snow chains to the collection!

Hope you can make it.


----------



## Polo

Thanks for that, and also for the prompt regarding the Snow Socks. We tried to get some last year, but like usual we left it until the white stuff came down. We have now ordered a set - ta ever so for the prompt. Will wait to hear from you as and when you get an answer.


----------



## Hezbez

Just spoken with Kate at TheMotorhomeClub;

There is no closing date, however if you are wanting Hogmanay Dinner then they prefer to have the numbers for this beforehand.

P.S for Polo - ordered my snow chains today!


----------



## Rapide561

*Christmas*

Hi

This looks of interest for Christmas but we are both working New Year.

What date are folks planning to arrive?

Russell


----------



## Hezbez

We won't be able to go for Christmas Russell, more New Year for us.
Probably arriving 28th or 29th depending on what leave I get from work.


----------



## Polo

Hi again. We have sent our messages ' to whom it may concern' in the hope that we won't have that awful white stuff down, and have today completed the booking form and sent our cheque off.

All being well we hope to stay for the duration of the rally and to join those taking part in the Hogmanay Dinner, so all done and dusted and now its a case of keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Hezbez

Good stuff Polo - can you add your name to our list of attendees here please;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=333


----------



## chrisdougie

*kelso rally*

hi Hezbez
I have added our name to your list hope we can make it just need to get my leave from work sorted out so hopefully we will make it

Christine & Dougie


----------



## weebill

Hi all

We really enjoyed last years Kelso rally but cant make it this year because of work commitments.

If you can go you will enjoy the festivities.


Bill + Ailsa


----------



## Nethernut

We're booking this tomorrow - just have to sort out the dates we are attending. Hope I have added my name to the MHF list - not sure!!!


----------



## Hezbez

Christine & Dougie - it will be nice to meet you again.

Bill & Ailsa - sorry to hear you can't make it this year.

Nethernut - yes, you've added your name to the list, thanks.

That's eight names so far.


----------



## Nethernut

We're booked from 28th - do they set aside pitches for MHF members or do we just camp wherever?

Jan & Bill
Lunar Champ H 601


----------



## scottie

Nethernut said:


> We're booked from 28th - do they set aside pitches for MHF members or do we just camp wherever?
> 
> Jan & Bill
> Lunar Champ H 601


Hi
They let us camp as a group, A weeee bit tight last year because of the snow we could only use the car park the field was snow bound

Hope to see you there.
George


----------



## Rapide561

*Christmas*

We would have to leave by the 27th as we are both on nights for the "Twixmas" period, so will probably have to pass on this one.

Russell


----------



## Nethernut

Has anyone else had a confirmation of their booking for the rally? Thought I might have had an email confirming our booking or do we just assume that it has been received?


----------



## Polo

No we haven't had an acknowledgement of our booking, but the cheque has gone through our bank. No doubt in time something will come through to confirm our bookings. Look forward (weather permitting) to meeting you.

Polo (Beth) and Himself (Ray)


----------



## Nethernut

Ah didn't think to check the bank, yes our cheques has also gone though. 
Don't even think about bad weather!!!!



Polo said:


> No we haven't had an acknowledgement of our booking, but the cheque has gone through our bank. No doubt in time something will come through to confirm our bookings. Look forward (weather permitting) to meeting you.
> 
> Polo (Beth) and Himself (Ray)


----------



## suedew

I got a reply, also asking if we required the Hogmannay meal.
Need to email them again though, can't remember what dates i gave  
Sue


----------



## scottie

Hi all
Any problems re bookings contact Kate direct on

[email protected]

George


----------



## an99uk

Still plenty of room for more.


----------



## scottie

Hi all

Just a reminder that there are still places available,if it is half as good as last year then we will all have a great time.they made us feel very welcome,and treated us like their own members.

if you need more details,just ask

[quote=" add your name to our list of attendees here please;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=333[/quote]


----------



## scottie

Hi

A Question.

What would be the best route from Yorkshire to Kelso.if the weather is like last year,the rally was great but the drive to and from was scary at times.
scottie


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Scottie,

Did you come up the A1 then cut across through Northumberland National Park last year?
If it is snowy (which it won't be :lol: ) maybe a better route would be up the A1 to just before Berwick upon Tweed, then cut across country?

We made the mistake of having to travel late in the day last year and most of the journey was done in the dark - a wee bit hairy at the areas where snow was lying.

BUT, as I said, the weather is going to be brill this year


----------



## suedew

scottie said:


> Hi
> 
> A Question.
> 
> What would be the best route from Yorkshire to Kelso.if the weather is like last year,the rally was great but the drive to and from was scary at times.
> scottie


I would like to know that too.

Sue


----------



## an99uk

Morag, that was the route we took last year and the last 10 miles on the B6351 to the A698 was quite tricky and narrow, especially in the snow.

Think we will go via Jedburgh on the A68 this time and travel in the daylight.


----------



## scottie

Hi all

Is there any more for the Kelso Rally,it would be nice to let Kate"The Motorhome Club" know if we need more space for our wee group.
members so far are.
Hezbez Morag & Andy 
scottie George & Angie 
suedew sue 
glenm James	
Polo Beth	
greenasthegrass Janet & Andrew 
ChrisDouge Christine.	
Nethernut Jan

if any one else has booked can you add your name to the MHF list.

scottie.


----------



## scottie




----------



## suedew

John will be coming with me lol


----------



## scottie

suedew said:


> John will be coming with me lol


Sorry Sue.

Hi all

Is there any more for the Kelso Rally,it would be nice to let Kate"The Motorhome Club" know if we need more space for our wee group. 
members so far are. 
Hezbez Morag & Andy	
scottie George & Angie	
suedew sue & John
glenm James	
Polo Beth	
greenasthegrass Janet & Andrew 
ChrisDouge Christine.	
Nethernut Jan

if any one else has booked can you add your name to the MHF list.

scottie.


----------



## StewartJ

OH and I are very interested in joining you guys on this one, weather and work dependant, were thinking of Tuesday 27th for 4-5 days. need another couple of weeks before making a firm commitment. (EHU & hard standing needed)

Stewart


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Stewart - they hook everyone up to a giant generator so there's plenty EHU available. 
Last year there was deep snow and they managed to put everyone onto the hardstanding so that no-one was on the grass.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## an99uk

Hezbez said:


> Hi Stewart - they hook everyone up to a giant generator so there's plenty EHU available.
> Last year there was deep snow and they managed to put everyone onto the hardstanding so that no-one was on the grass.
> 
> Hope you can make it.


In case this may have put some off. There was a giant generator running but because of where it was parked behind a building we didn't hear a thing.


----------



## StewartJ

Been in touch with Kate at the Motorhome Club, deposit posted and provisional booking made so please add us to the list, will firm up the dates later (27-28th Dec for 4-5 days)

ATB

Stewart & Marjorie


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Stewart & Marjorie,

Glad you can make it - can you add your name to the list at the bottom of the following page please;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=333


----------



## glenm

Hi Scottie, see you have me on the list great,dont forget Hazel or you will be in big trouble lol  
James


----------



## scottie

glenm said:


> Hi Scottie, see you have me on the list great,dont forget Hazel or you will be in big trouble lol
> James


Sorry James,

Hi all

Please let us know if I have missed any one else.

Is there any more for the Kelso Rally,it would be nice to let Kate"The Motorhome Club" know if we need more space for our wee group. 
members so far are. 
Hezbez Morag & Andy	
scottie George & Angie	
suedew sue & John 
glenm James & Hazel	
Polo Beth	
greenasthegrass Janet & Andrew 
ChrisDouge Christine.	
Nethernut Jan

if any one else has booked can you add your name to the MHF list.

scottie.


----------



## Polo

Hi Scottie. I won't be on my own either! Ray (Himself) will be propelling our vehicle to Kelso, via Jedburgh. I will just be keeping the passenger seat warm.


----------



## Nethernut

And I will have Bill as my chauffeur!,


----------



## DandM

Sorry we are a bit late confirming our attendance, Maryann has been trying to get a couple of extra days holiday but no luck. She is working right through to (and including) hogmanay but she hopes to finish early in the afternoon.

So we will join you on the 31st in time for the meal and stay till the 3rd and if its as good as last year we will have a great time.

We are bringing Maryann's sister and her hubby so its 4 more names for the party.

Dennis
Maryann
Eddie
Jane

Deposit paid and our name added to your list

looking forward to seeing you all again

Dennis


----------



## scottie

Hi all AGAIN

Please let us know if I have missed any one else. 

Is there any more for the Kelso Rally,it would be nice to let Kate"The Motorhome Club" know if we need more space for our wee group. 
members so far are. 
Hezbez Morag & Andy	
scottie George & Angie	
suedew sue & John 
glenm James & Hazel	
Polo Beth & Ray	
greenasthegrass Janet & Andrew 
ChrisDouge Christine.	
Nethernut Jan & Bill

And Thanks Dennis,see you there.


if any one else has booked can you add your name to the MHF list. 

scottie.


----------



## Hezbez

amydan is on the list too - that's us up to eleven for our wee group - any more fancy it?


----------



## chrisdougie

*imformal meets*

I also wont be on my own I will have my other half Dougie and our dog Tye with me looking forward to meeting everyone our second meet

Christine


----------



## scottie

*Re: imformal meets*



chrisdougie said:


> I also wont be on my own I will have my other half Dougie and our dog Tye with me looking forward to meeting everyone our second meet
> 
> Christine


SORRY.

Please let us know if I have missed any one else.

Is there any more for the Kelso Rally,it would be nice to let Kate"The Motorhome Club" know if we need more space for our wee group. 
members so far are. 
Hezbez Morag & Andy 
scottie George & Angie 
suedew sue & John 
glenm James & Hazel 
Polo Beth & Ray 
greenasthegrass Janet & Andrew 
ChrisDouge Christine & Dougie And Tye(Woof Woof)
Nethernut Jan & Bill

amydan.

if any one else has booked can you add your name to the MHF list.

scottie.


----------



## Hezbez

Hi everyone,

Not long now until Kelso and the weather's looking good (keeping fingers crossed it stays this way).

Can everyone who is attending please either PM me or post on here a note of your arrival / departure dates please.

Still room for a few more if anyone fancies it.

Thanks


----------



## Nethernut

We're aiming to arrive on the 28th and stay till the 3rd. Probably be late afternoon when we arrive, depending indecent weather of course!

Jan


----------



## greenasthegrass

We are aiming to be there early afternoon on Friday 30th and leaving as late as we can on Monday 2nd January.

Have sent deposit and details to Kate have booked the NYE supper for two too!

Greenie


----------



## Nethernut

Forgot to say that we have also booked the Hogmanay meal.
Jan


----------



## chrisdougie

*scottish new year meet*

Hi Morag

We will be arriving on the 28th about lunch time and leaving the 2nd or 3rd we have also booked the NY eve meal

Has anyone got the postcode for Kelso to do a route planner please

Christine & Dougie


----------



## Polo

Sorry Morag I have only just seen your post. We are leaving home Thurs to stay for 2 nights in Jedburgh and then arrive in Kelso on Saturday morn. Have also confirmed with Kate of The Motorhome Club the same. Also asked what method of payment would be best and she has replied that cash, cheque which ever suited us.
We hope to stay for the duration.
Look forward to seeing everyone, and to those not arriving until after Christmas, Ray and I wish you all A Very Merry and Happy Christmas.

Polo


----------



## Hezbez

*Re: scottish new year meet*



chrisdougie said:


> Has anyone got the postcode for Kelso to do a route planner please
> 
> Christine & Dougie


According to TheMotorhomeClub website the postcode for Kelso is TD5 8LS.

Forgot to say - we will be arriving on 29th and staying to 3rd and have booked for the Hogmanay dinner.


----------



## Hezbez

There are a few differences between the names on the MHF list for Kelso and what Kate at TheMotorhomeClub has:

The following members are on the MHF list of attendees but are not showing on Kates:

glenm
greenasthegrass
ChrisDouge
anydan
eettleottle

Can the above let me know if you are attending and whether you've paid your deposit to Kate please.

If you've only sent your deposit to Kate in the last few days it may just be that she hasn't got it yet.

Also, Kate has a B Wilkinson on her list - if you are a MHF member please let me know because you're not showing on the MHF list.

Thanks


----------



## blu66

heading down late 28th or early 29th so will see you all there )

Alan


----------



## Hezbez

blu66 said:


> heading down late 28th or early 29th so will see you all there )
> 
> Alan


Hi Alan,

Glad you're going to make it - can you add your name to the list of attendees here please:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=333

Have you let TheMotorhomeClub know you're coming/paid your deposit?

Thanks


----------



## StewartJ

Hi Guys,

deposit paid to Kate some weeks ago, at present on board ship steaming up the Clyde, due to dock later this evening, I'll be home tomorrow evening so will make the Rally (was touch and go we'd be back for Xmas)

We'll be arriving mid dayish / early afternoon on 27th staying till 2nd January if you'd kindly add Stewart & Marjorie to your list.

Looking forward to seeing you all

ATB


----------



## amydan

*Kelso*

Booked and paid deposit staying 28TH Dec to 2ND Jan


----------



## Hezbez

*Re: Kelso*



amydan said:


> Booked and paid deposit staying 28TH Dec to 2ND Jan


Thanks amydan - I've sent you a PM


----------



## glenm

Hi were arriving wed 28th pm and leaving mon am, and we have boooked the new year supper
Cheers
James n Hazel


----------



## Hezbez

glenm said:


> Hi were arriving wed 28th pm and leaving mon am, and we have boooked the new year supper
> Cheers
> James n Hazel


Thanks glenm - I've sent you a PM


----------



## greenasthegrass

Good job am fluent Scottish just spoke to Kate and all confirmed there may have been a blockage in the postal dept!

Greenie :wink:


----------



## Hezbez

The Motorhome Club have a BIG raffle on 1st January at Kelso, so if you want to bring along a raffle prize please do so.

And don't forget to 'Bring your own bottle (or two)' - just saying this because my hubby ran out of his Drambuie last year!


----------



## Nethernut

Is the raffle a fund raiser or for charity?

Jan


----------



## Hezbez

Nethernut said:


> Is the raffle a fund raiser or for charity?
> 
> Jan


Good question! To be honest I'm not sure - Kate will know.


----------



## Hezbez

If any MHF people would like a wee get together before the Hogmanay dinner to get know each other Kate has said we can use the wee room off the main hall. 

Shall we say around 3:00 - 3:30ish on the 31st.


----------



## Nethernut

Sounds good to me! Shall we bring some mince pies, stollen or something?
Jan


----------



## suedew

Really looking forward to this meet as is John, his first hogmanay in Scotland. :lol: 
See you all there.

Sue


----------



## Hezbez

Nethernut said:


> Sounds good to me! Shall we bring some mince pies, stollen or something?
> Jan


It's not going to be anything fancy - just somewhere for us a get around a table for a wee while and have a wee chat.
But feel free to bring some eats!



suedew said:


> Really looking forward to this meet as is John, his first hogmanay in Scotland. :lol:
> See you all there.
> 
> Sue


Hope you've warned him what Hogmanay in Scotland can be like! :lol:


----------



## suedew

[quote="Hezbez"
Hope you've warned him what Hogmanay in Scotland can be like! :lol:[/quote]

Told him there is always someone very drunk and at least one fight :wink: :lol: :lol: 
Hope it's not me 

Sue


----------



## Hezbez

suedew said:


> [quote="Hezbez"
> Hope you've warned him what Hogmanay in Scotland can be like! :lol:


Told him there is always someone very drunk and at least one fight :wink: :lol: :lol: 
Hope it's not me 

Sue[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suedew

Wont get there today. John appears to have a dental abscess.   
Seeing dentist this afternoon.

If all well will join you tomorrow  

Sue
p.s. have said i will let him know what it was like if he needs to stay at home :lol: :lol:


----------



## StewartJ

Arrived yesterday, what a friendly bunch of folk, knowing no-one at last nights excellent entertainment we were asked by many to join their tables when we sat on our own. Kate is an absolute treasure, nothing is any bother.

Anyone travelling today its really really wild up here with storm force winds, OH overheard a new arrival telling Kate "he'd had a hell of a journey up due to the high winds" So if you are take care.

Stewart


----------



## suedew

Thanks Stewart, we will be arriving tomorrow. hopefully a reasonable journey.
Glad you are enjoying yourselves.

Sue


----------



## grenwelly

Wind starting to drop over next few hours you should be fine tomorrow
We are not that far from Kelso and it seems a bit calmer than last night
Have fun


----------



## Nethernut

Arrived ths afternoon after battling with thevind all the way from home with the odd torrential downpour!!!
Very friendly welcome and it as stopped raining - what more could we want!
Have a good New Year all, from first impressions we are going to.


----------



## Hezbez

suedew said:


> Wont get there today. John appears to have a dental abscess.
> Seeing dentist this afternoon.
> 
> If all well will join you tomorrow
> 
> Sue
> p.s. have said i will let him know what it was like if he needs to stay at home :lol: :lol:


Sue - it must be catching - my temporary crown has just fallen out and I can't get to the dentist til the New Year. Will need to make sure I eat only on the right side of my mouth at Kelso!

Hope John is going to be ok for tomorrow.

Thanks for the report from those of you who are already at Kelso - glad it's going well.
The wind is terrible up here just now, just hope it calms down a bit for travelling tomorrow. At least there's no snow


----------



## blu66

will be there tomorrow if the wiind allows ) (must be catchy as i just broke a tooth  dentist 6th jan )


----------



## Nethernut

Also free wifi in the function hall area. Gets better!!


----------



## StewartJ

Nethernut said:


> Arrived ths afternoon after battling with thevind all the way from home with the odd torrential downpour!!!
> Very friendly welcome and it as stopped raining - what more could we want!
> Have a good New Year all, from first impressions we are going to.


Good morning neighbour, cant see any other Lunar Champs so I'm guessing thats you guys parked up next to us on our nearside.

Stewart & Marjorie


----------



## suedew

What a great meet everyone very hospitable and friendly.
Quite a few vans leaving today but we are here till the end.

Very well organised, hook up for all courtesy of the groups own generator, we had no problem with noise from it either.

Only problem is that John can't understand me, old accent very much to the fore it's great.

Thanks Morag and the Motorhome club.

Sue and John

p.s.for those in the know John didn't sleep in his coat last night :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nethernut

I agree Sue, one of the bet New Years we have had for a good while, entertainment and food very good and a visit from Mrs Brown to top it all off!!
We certainly will be returning next year. Thanks to Morag for making it possible for MHF members to attend. 
Like you we are here till tomorrow.

Jan & Bill


----------



## an99uk

Well that's us home at last, had to drive through a snow storm over the tops near the Scottish/English border.

Had a really good time, now I need to get some blood back in my alcohol system :roll: 

John, glad you managed to find your PJ's at last :lol: 

Same time, same place for next year, when we can do it all over again.

Thank you Morag for organising things, not forgetting Andy of course.


----------



## StewartJ

Probably our best rally ever, great entertainment, wonderful people and all so hospitable. Thanks to Morag for organising things and to all those wonderful folk we met up with. Safe journey home for those staying till the end

Good drive down via Otterburn Mill for lunch and to spend loadsa dosh on clothes at their big New Year Sale.

Stewart & Marjorie


----------



## glenm

Thanks Andy and Morag for organising it. 
Best New year we have had in years lots of friendly people and we made some new friends.
drank to much didnt get enough sleep but what the hell a great time.
Cheers
hazel & james


----------



## blu66

Both myself and the wee one loved it, had a great tme met some really nice ppl so thatnks to all who put the work n to have this rally 
esp kate and mick 

hope to see you all again sometime 

Alan & Demi


----------



## JimM

:wink: 


Well thats me reached Livingstone in one piece lots of trees or to put it another way lots of logs for some one`s fire however I digress 

A great time had by one and 
All a big thanks to Morag & Andy, Kate & Mick and Kate/Mikes army of workers good job lads & thanks for the jump start. 

Closest thing to the new years I remember as a youngster, 
great bunch of people including a mad Irish budding comic!!!!! 


8) 

Ps Andy I sudenly turned off at Lauder to see my mate I did not get lost


----------



## Hezbez

JimM said:


> ...Ps Andy I sudenly turned off at Lauder to see my mate I did not get lost


Thanks for telling us you were turning off at Lauder! - we backtracked for 4 miles to find you and then had to assume you'd gone another way.
Glad you're ok, enjoy the rest of your holiday


----------



## Hezbez

Well, what a great way to spend Hogmanay - even better than last year!

A huge thank you to Kate and Mick at The Motorhome Club for putting together such a brilliant rally. Not forgetting Alex and James for working out in all weathers, all the helpers who prepared and served the Hogmanay dinner, and everyone who entertained us.

Mrs Brown was pretty good but Wullie and Goldie stole the show! 

Glad the Motorhomefacts people enjoyed it - hope to see you all (plus more) there again next year. It was lovely to meet old and new friends.


----------



## Polo

Now home after an horrendous drive home. Thanks Morag and Andy for organising things for us all to join The Motorhome Club and for the best Xmas and New Year we have had for many a year. We will be on the list for next year without a doubt. What a most welcoming and hospitable group they are. They all worked so hard to make it such a success for all to enjoy. 

Polo (Beth) and Ray (Himself)


----------



## suedew

Nice :roll: journey home, rain, sleet, snow and gales even got the odd bit off sunshine.  

Will be on the list for the next one.

Great being able to put faces to usernames too.

Agree with Morag, Wullie and Goldie stole the show.

sue


----------



## greenasthegrass

We had to leave early was stuffed up with this cold. Loved the Scottish Country Dancing nice to meet everyone. We missed all the weather fortunately too.

Thanks Mo n Andrew and Kate n Mick twas a good one!

Greenie n Drew


----------



## JimM

Hezbez said:


> Thanks for telling us you were turning off at Lauder! - we backtracked for 4 miles to find you and then had to assume you'd gone another way.
> Glad you're ok, enjoy the rest of your holiday


I did not realise that I would pass as close as we did 
(passed his road end)

A quick turn around in a pub car park I did flash our lights and gave you a wave you obviously did not see us So I sure hope you were joking about going back to look for us 
I feel bad & Val will make me feel even worse !!!!!!!. :roll:

So many thanks for the better road out of Kelso, and look forward to seeing you both again :wink:


----------



## rocky58

Great rally well organised by mick & kate and co.
Was there the full 10days very hectic


----------



## chrisdougie

We would like to thank Morag & Andy Mick & Kate Sheila & Willie Bob & Mary and Everyone else we met what a great time we had it was our first time but wont be our last what a great bunch of people one of the best New Years we have had in along time hope everyone got home safe & sound 


Christine & Dougie


----------



## Hezbez

Photos from Kelso can be viewed here;

http://themotorhomeclub.co.uk/TheBells1.aspx

If things are a wee bit hazy these might jog a few memories :wink: :lol: .


----------



## DandM

Maryann and I would like to add our thanks to Morag, Andy, Mick and Kate and all of santas little helpers who were out in all weathers to make sure we were all looked after.
We had a fabulous time and the welcome was as warm as ever and the entertainment was brilliant.

Looking forward to next year already


Dennis


----------



## greenasthegrass

Oh shield my eyes please!

Wish I had had my camera when two burly scotsmen "helped" John (suedew) into his van it was like a keystone cops routine "och where's the light John?" John "never mind the lights where's the door?". As he fell backwards out of it!

I was 3 feet away wetting myself laughing!

Greenie


----------



## suedew

Very descriptive, thanks for that Greenie.

They told me he managed fine!

Only thankful he 'wasn't drinking much' because he wason antibiotics :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## greenasthegrass

Oh he did Sue he just couldn't stop laughing and there must have been 14 steps up to your van. Never heard you come back ya dirty stop up! We couldn't believe how the Scots party! We are wusses down here!


----------



## blu66

i want to know who was banging at my door around 6am lol popped me head out the window and uttered a few words persons looks up Ooooops sorry wrong van lol


----------



## JimM

Gutted gutted 
I am thats me home now 
:lol: 
(Monday night) and to-day I had to go back to work Gutted 
:x 

all just good memories now :wink:


----------

